# What changes when using an aftermarket headunit?



## Royceeee (Jan 25, 2006)

The main thing I have been seeing is the steering wheel controls are lost but can be used if a JL Cleansweep or similar product is used. The other is that it messes up the in dash display. Where is this display its not where the odometer reading and the digital readout of the speed is or is it? Are there any other things to be concerned about when replacing the headunit?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Royceeee said:


> The main thing I have been seeing is the steering wheel controls are lost but can be used if a JL Cleansweep or similar product is used. The other is that it messes up the in dash display. Where is this display its not where the odometer reading and the digital readout of the speed is or is it? Are there any other things to be concerned about when replacing the headunit?


You ONLY lose the display under the speedometer for you stero info. Get the PAC http://www.myinstallkit.com/pac/pac_oem_integration.htm
ours is the $29.00 one. Pain to program but they work fine...I have the Pioneer AVIC-D3 and I LOVE it:seeya:


----------



## goatlife (Mar 31, 2007)

You will not lose the steering controls if you use the aforementioned PAC unit as long as your HU is compatible. You will need an HU with a wired SWI input (preferred) or an IR remote. My Alpine W200 HU has a wired input and works great. The display is so nice I don't notice it's not on the dash anymore.


----------

